# Emersed noob question



## RESET (Oct 12, 2010)

I read that C. wendtii can be grown emersed. I have some very nice wendtii that I have been growing submerged for several years. Can someone clue me in to what is needed to transplant these plants in to pots for emersed growth. I am changing my tank and they no longer "fit in". TIA

Sean


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey sean, you need a small tank or a container with a lid to keep humidity in. Some pots to plant them in, the substrate they are growing in should be fine and you can add some soil or fert tabs.

Once they are potted place them into the tank, add enough water to bring the level halph the height of the pots. They dont need all that much light a single T8 tube should be plenty. Keep the temp inside the tank 72F-78F. Mist them once in a while until they convert to emersed growth.

Thats it, just be patient. 
Good luck!


----------



## RESET (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you


----------

